# مشاكل التطبيق في الدهانات وطرق التعامل معها



## الكيماوي المصري (22 أبريل 2007)

Identifying Problems with Paint

Acid / Solvent Attack
Bleaching
Bleeding
Blistering
Blooming / Blushing
Blowing / Air Trapping
Chalking
Cissing / Fish Eyes
Clouding / Mottling
Contamination / Industrial Fallout
Corrosion / Rusting
Cracking
Crazing / Checking
Dirt / Seed
Dry Spray
Dull Finish / Abnormal Loss of Gloss
Flaking / Peeling
Inadequate Colour Coverage
Lifting / Wrinkling
Mapping
Off Colour / Poor Colour Match
Orange Peel
Overspray
Panel Faults
Pickling
Pinholing
Polishing Marks
Runs / Sags
Sand Scratches / Flatting Marks
Scratches / Stone Chips
Sinkage
Slow Drying / Softness
Solvent Popping
Water Spotting​


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (22 أبريل 2007)

*الاحماض والسوائل العضوية*

1-التعرض للاحماض والسوائل العضوية
عند تعرض الاسطح للاحماض والسوائل العضوية فانها تؤثر بشكل بالغ علي الطبقة النهائية للطلاء وقد يحدث تاّكل لجميع طبقات الدهان في بعض الاحيان لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الاطلاع علي الملف المرفق والذي يوضح بالصور مدي تاثر الاسطح وطريقة تفادي مثل هذه الحوادث


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (22 أبريل 2007)

*2-Bleaching*

في هذا النوع تظهر علي شكل تغير في اجزاء من سطح الدهان وفي الغالب تكون اصفرار ويرجع سببها الرئيسي في الفيللر المستخدم في تأسيس السطح حيث ان اي زيادة في نسبة الهيدروجين بيروكسيد المستخدم مع الفيللر لكي يساعده علي الجفاف فانه يؤثر بشكل مباشر علي طبقات الطلاء التي ترش بعد ذلك لذا يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند حساب الكمية المستخدمة وخلطها جيدا للمزيد رجاء الاطلاع علي الملف المرفق


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (22 أبريل 2007)

*3- Bleeding*

في هذه الحالة تكون المشكلة عن طريق التغيير في اللون للطبقة النهائية في الطلاء علي شكل هالات او في بعض الحالات الخطيرة يكون التغيير في طبقة الطلاء كاملة وتحدث هذه المشكلة في الغالب عند التطبيق علي طبقة دهان حمراء او مارون ( الاحمر الطوبي ) والتي تحدث عن طريق امتصاص الصبغة من طبقات الطلاء السفلي والتي تذوب بفعل المذيبات المستخدمة في طبقات الطلاء الاعلي والعلاج بسيط عن طريق صنفرة السطح جيداً ورش مادة عازلة تمنع تسرب الصبغات بين طبقات الطلاء المختلفة للمزيد ارجو الاطلاع علي المرفق


----------



## الجدى (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً على هذه المعلومات الجميلة ؟
و نرجو تكملة الموضوع ؟


----------



## فارس واقى (23 أبريل 2007)

Mr. Egyptian Chemist 
thanks a lot about the very useful information
please are you kow somthink about the paint raw materials 
regards


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (24 أبريل 2007)

dear Mr Fares 
it is pleasure to me to answer your questions if i can 
please don't hesitate to ask 

الكيماوي المصري


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (24 أبريل 2007)

*Blistering*

تظهر المشكلة التي نحن بصددها علي هيئة انتفاخ تحت سطح الطلاء وتغيير في كلا من الكثافة و الحجم 
و مسار هذه الانتفاخات يكون عادة اكبر من 1.5 مم وقد تحدث علي هيئة رقع او تكون منفصلة عن بعضها والانتفاخات الدقيقة تكون عبارة عن حلقات بحجم 0.5 مم او خطوط متعرجة او بصمات الاصابع
والانتفاخات تكون عادة واضحة اكثر في طبقات الطلاء الملونة النهائية عن ما تكون بين السطح والطبقات التي تعلوه
الاسباب :
في الغالب ما تكون الاسباب هي الرطوبة و الملوثات التي توجد علي السطح او احد الاسباب التالية
التنظيف الغير جيد للسطح مع بقاء بقايا قطرات ماء او ملوثات اخري مثل الزيت او الغبار او الملوثات الصناعية او الشحم
المواد الغير مختلطة جيدا او استخدام مخفف غير مناسب لنوعية الطلاء
التطبيق بسمك غير مناسب للطلاء مما يؤثر علي مدي نفاذية الطلاء
اختراق الماء لطبقات الطلاء سواء الحديثة او القديمة منها - التعرض للامطار او الرطوبة في الفترة التي تسبق مرحلة الجفاف النهائي للطلاء بعد التطبيق تؤثر بشكل كبير علي نفاذ الماء الي داخل الطلاء
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
حماية الاسطح جيدا عند تخزينها والتنظيف الجيد وبحرص للاسطح قبل التطبيق
يجب استخدام مواد جيدة واتباع تعليمات التشغيل المدونة علي عبوات الطلاء
اتباع الطرق الصحيحة للتطبيق
تجنب التعرض للرطوبة او التغيير الكبير في درجات الحرارة حتي يتم الجفاف النهائي للطلاء


----------



## فتوح (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفي انتظار عرضكم لباقي المشاكل

وكنت أود السؤال عن دهان الأسطح المعدنية بدهان البودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية ومشاكلها


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (24 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز فتوح 
http://www.spraytechsys.com
هذا الرابط لموقع متميز جدا في مجال الدهانات الالكتروستاتيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكورا جدا على تلك المعلومات الثرية 

والتي نقابلها فعليا كثيرا

وقد لا نعرف كيف نحلها 
الا باعادة الدهانات

مشكورا ياغالي

وننتظر استكمالك لهذا الموضوع بالغ الاهمية


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (24 أبريل 2007)

*Blooming/blushing*

تظهر المشكلة علي هيئة غمامة بيضاء او علي شكل ضباب يغطي اجزاء من سطح الطلاء 
الاسباب
ترجع الي تكثيف الرطوبة علي سطح الطلاء الذي لم يكتمل الجفاف ( دهان طري) والتي قد تنتج عن:
التطبيق خلال جو بارد - رطب او ملئ بالرطوبة
استخدام مخفف سريع او ذو جودة قليلة
ضغط الهواء المستخدم للتطبيق قوي جداً او/ مع ضعف ضبط مسدس الرش
توجيه تيار من الهواء علي سطح الطلاء لتسرع عملية الجفاف وخروج المواد العضوية المتطايرة
المكان منفذ للهواء البارد او التسخين او حركة الهواء غير كافية
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
يجب بقدر المستطاع تجنب التطبيق في الاجواء الممطرة او الرطبة او الباردة 
استخدام النوع المناسب من المخفف
تقليل ضغط الهواء لتقليل تأثير البرودة
يجب ترك الطلاء لكي يجف بطريقة طبيعية دون عملية تسريع للجفاف
يجب التأكد من التسخين المناسب لمكان الرش وجيد التهوية ولا يحتوي علي هواء رطب


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

*Blowing /air Trapping*


تظهر المشكلة علي هيئة فقاعات هواء مستديرة وكبيرة الحجم او انتفاخات في السطح وتكون عادة في الاركان او المناطق ذات سمك كبير في طبقة الطلاء او علي الاسطح البلاستيكية
الاسباب
ضعف تطبيق المراحل الاولي للطلاء ( الفيللر - البرايمر ) الناتج عن الهواء الداخل في طبقة الطلاء
ضعف كساء اطراف سطح الطلاء 
سد الثغرات و اركان السطح بكميات غير مناسبة من الطلاء
المسامية والجيوب الهوائية التي توجد في طبقة البرايمر نتيجة سوء نوعيته او استخدام مخفف غير مناسب او ضغط الهواء اقوي مما ينبغي
الفشل في اعداد و عزل السطح بطريقة صحيحة
استخدام الحرارة بطريقة زائدة عن الحاجة عند جفاف طبقة الطلاء
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
التاكد من تطبيق المراحل الاولي ( الفيللر - البرايمر ) للطلاء بطريقة صحيحة
كساء الاركان بكمية مناسبة من الطلاء 
تجنب استخدام طبقات ثقيلة من الطلاء في المرة الواحدة كما يجب التاكد من النفاذ الي جميع المسام والاركان للسطح
استخدام المخفف المناسب دائما بالاضافة الي طرق الرش الصحيحة ( يجب تطبيق البرايمر طبقات خفيفة والطلاء مازال طري ( لم يجف بعد)
اختبار السطح دائما للمسامية وتحضير المواد العازلة بحرص
تجنب استخدام الحرارة بطريقة زائدة عن الحاجة عند جفاف طبقة الطلاء


----------



## فتوح (26 أبريل 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*



الكيماوي المصري قال:


> الاخ العزيز فتوح
> http://www.spraytechsys.com
> هذا الرابط لموقع متميز جدا في مجال الدهانات الالكتروستاتيك



أخي العزيز الفاضل الكيماوي المصري

بارك فيك ربي وجزاك خير الجزاك

وشكراً لك على هذا الموقع للدهانات بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (28 أبريل 2007)

*Chalking*

تظهر المشكلة علي هيئة تجيير او بودرة علي السطح وغالبا ما تظهر في طبقات الطلاء القديمة او المعرضة باستمرار للعوامل الجوية
الاسباب
ترسيب بعض المواد مع الدهان نتيجة للاتي:
وجود مواد غير ممتزجة مع الدهان
الرابط الاساسي او البوليمر المستخدم في الدهان غير مناسب للاستعمال ضد العوامل الجوية
الصبغة المستخدمة غير مناسبة للاستعمال ضد العوامل الجوية
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
يجب استخدام المواد المناسبة للاستعمال الخارجي ضد العوامل الجوية
تجنب التعرض لفترات كبيرة لاشعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية او استخدام شامبوهات قوية


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (28 أبريل 2007)

*Cissing Or Fish Eyes*


هذه المشكلة يتعرض لها الكثيرون مما يقومون بعملية التطبيق بانفسهم
وهي عبارة عن فوهات صغيرة او حفر علي سطح الدهان وتتعدد في الحجم من الثقيبات الصغيرة وحتي قطر 1 سم وفي العادة الفوهات الكبيرة تحدث منفصلة بينما الاحجام الصغيرة كثيراً بينما الصغيرة منها توجد متزاحمة ومتكتلة بجوار بعضها
عادة ما تشاهد الملوثات توجد بمنتصف هذه الفوهات
الاسباب
الاختلاف في التوتر السطحي لسطح الدهان وعادة ما تكون الاسباب كالتلي:
المواد التي تحتوي علي السيليكون والتي توجد في المحيط او علي السطح المراد طلائه او حتي الاثار القليلة تكون مؤثرة بشكل كاف لاحداث هذه المشكلة
التلوث بواسطة مصادر مختلفة كالشحوم والزيوت والمواد المنظفة و الصابون الجاف و الشموع و الزيوت الناتجة عن مسدس الرش
المواد الغير جيدة الخلط في البريمر
التشبع بالادخنة في كابينة الرش
لذا يجب اتباع التالي:
تجنب استخدام ملمعات الطلاء التس تحتوي علي سيليكون او تواجدها بالجوار كذا التنظيف بعناية تامة عند استخدام ملمعات الطلاء التي تحتوي علي سيليكون ثم اعداد السطح جيدا كما ينبغي
استخدام مزيل للشمع والشحوم عند تنظيف السطح ولا تدع سوائل التنظيف تجف علي السطح ولكن يتم مسحها بقطعة قماش جافة يجب تنظيف السطح قبل الصنفرة ودائما يجب تنظيف مساحة اكبر من مساحة الصنفرة يجب تنظيف كل الغبار الناتج عن الصنفرة تكرار التنظيف باستخدام سوائل التنظيف قبل التطبيق 
التاكد من ان مسدس الرش والهواء المضغوط جاهز للعمل بكفاءة
التاكد من استخدام المواد المناسبة للتطبيق
التاكد من ان منطقة التطبيق جيدة التهوية


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (29 أبريل 2007)

اسعد باستقبال استفساراتكم عن البويات ومشكلاتها


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (30 أبريل 2007)

*clouding*


هي عبارة عن تغير في اللون في طبقة الطلاء الميتالك الخاص بالسيارات مع وجود اماكن فاتحة اللون واخري داكنة اللون علي السطح وغالبا يكون اتجاهها في نفس اتجاه الرش
الاسباب
الكثافة الغير مناسبة لطبقة base coat والتي تحتوي علي شرائح الالومنيوم والتي تعطي شكل الميتالك للدهان والتي قد تنتج عن :
تقنية التطبيق ضعيفة 
فتحة المسدس غير مضبوطة والرش غير منتظم
الطلاء مخفف لدرجة كبيرة اوغير مختلط بدرجة كافية او نوع المخفف المستخدم ردئ اونوعه غير مناسب
السطح المراد طلاءه درجة حرارته غير مناسبة اما سخن جدا او بارد جدا
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
استخدام تقنية الرش المناسبة
يجب ضبط فوهة مسدس الرش جيدا قبل الاستخدام
التاكد من خلط البوية بشكل تام ومتماسكة جيدة مع بعضها البعض واستخدام الثنر المناسب
التاكد من درجة حرارة سطح الطلاء مناسبة وفي نطاق المسموح به


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (2 مايو 2007)

*Contamination / Industrial Fall-out*


هذه المشكلة عبارة عن بقع او نقط او بروزات نتيجة ترسيبات علي السطح او تغير او بهتان في اللون 
وقد يوجد علي السطح شحوم او بقع لزجة وقد رش السطح وهو يحتوي علي جزيئات او حبيبات رملية
الاسباب
ترسب االجسيمات الغريبة او التصاق بعض الكيماويات علي سطح الطلاء كنتيجة لاحد الاسباب التالية:
السوائل النباتية والراتنجات او اوراق الاشجار او مخلفات الاشجار او الطيور الي تسقط علي الطلاء
الاجزاء المعدنية التي تسقط في الطلاء ثم يحدث لها عملية اكسدة
الترسيبات الملحية والتي تنتج عن تتطاير المذيب من علي سطح الطلاء
ذرات الاسمنت او ا غبار مواد كيماوية تسقط علي الطلاء
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
يجب منع تكون الترسيبات علي سطح الطلاء
التاكد من الجفاف الكامل لسطح الطلاء
يجب تخزين الاسطح المراد طلائها تحت غطاء وبعيدا عن مصادر الملوثات ويجب اخذ الحذر لعدم تكرار ترسيب الملوثات علي سطح الطلاء
يجب التاكد من ان نظام الفلترة يعمل بكفاءة عند الرش داخل كابينة او حجرة مخصصة للرش و انه لا توجد اي ابخرة صناعية داخل مكان الرش


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (5 مايو 2007)

*Corrosion / Rusting*


هذه المشكلة من اكثر المشكلات شيوعاً خاصأ للاسطح المعدنية المعرضة بشكل دائم للعوامل الجوية وخاصة بخار الماء فيصبح الطلاء غير ملتصق باحكام علي السطح مع ظهور فقاعات وتغيير في اللون وخاصة حول المناطق الضعيفة في السطح والحواف وزوايا الاجسام المراد طلائها
الاسباب
الصدأ اوتأكل الاسطح المعدنية يحدث نتيجة ضعف التصاق الطلاء مع السطح المراد طلائه وقد يحدث نتيجة للتالي
تعرض الاسطح المعدنية المكشوفة لتلف نتيجة لحادث عارض او ترك الفتحات المثقوبة معرضة للجو وغير معالجة او بدون دهان
تعرض الاسطح المعدنية المكشوفة الناتجة عن تدمير اجزاء من الطلاء للملوثات
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
التأكد من معالجة السطح باكمله بدهانات مناسبة للاسطح المعدنية باستخدام السوائل - البرايمر المناسب قبل الدهانات النهائية
اصلاح الاجزاء التالفة في السطح المعدني قبل الطلاء مع طلاء الزوايا والاركان مباشرة


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (7 مايو 2007)

*Cracking*


هذه المشكلة عبارة عن تقطعات او تشققات في طبقة الطلاء وغالبا ما تحدث عند طبقات الطلاء الكبيرة او عند الحواف والتشققات عادة ما تاخذ شكل النجمة ثلاثية الاضلاع وقد يحدث اختراق لطبقات الطلاء والتي قد تصل في الحالات الشديدة لدرجة الوصول الي السطح
والتشققات الصغيرة او الناعمة التي تحدث في الاركان لبقعة معينة يمكن اصلاحها بعد تطبيق الطبقة النهائية بوقت قصير 
الاسباب
الخلط الغير الكافي للخامات المستخدمة في التطبيق - استخدام نوع غير مناسب من المخفف او كمية غير مناسبة من المخفف
التجهيز الردئ للسطح المراد طلاءه - استخدام صنفرة خشنة جدا - المواد المطهرة للسطح غير مناسبة او مسامات السطح غير ممتلئة
التلوث بوجود مياه او زيوت في خط الهواء المستخدم
السمك الزائد لطبقة الدهان الواحدة وعدم ترك وقت كافي بين رش الطبقة والاخري 
تيار الهواء البارد يسبب سرعة جفاف السطح مع وجود سوائل عضوية بداخل الطلاء
السطح المراد طلائه ساخن للغاية او بارد للغاية اثناء التطبيق
تطبيق طلاء من النوع الثرمو سيتينج علي طبقة من الطلاء الغير جاف نهائياً او علي طبقة نهائية من الطلاء الثرموبلاستيك اكريليك
لذا يجب اتباع التالي
يجب خلط خامات الطلاء بتمكن ويتم الخلط جيدا مع استخدام كمية مناسبة من المخفف المناسب
يجب تجهيز السطح بعناية مع استخدام درجة الصنفرة المناسبة والتاكد من ان مسامات السطح ممتلئة والسطح تم تطهيره جيدا مع الاهتمام بالاركان والزوايا بشكل خاص
الصيانة الدائمة لخطوط الهواء المستخدمة للرش واجهزة الرش
استخدام الطرق المناسبة للرش 
يجب تطبيق الدهان بطبقات رقيقة طرية ( غير جافة ) مع ترك وقت مناسب بين كل طبقة دهان والطبقة التي تليها
يجب التاكد من درجة حرارة السطح انها في الحدود المسموح بها قبل الشروع في الرش
عزل الطلاء الثرموبلاستيك اكريليك باستخدام بريمر ايبوكسي قبل الطبقة النهائية

:12:


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## REACTOR (12 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا very good


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (15 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله اخى الكيماوي المصري وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (15 مايو 2007)

very very 
very good


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (19 مايو 2007)

*Crazing / Checking*


الشكر لكل الاخوة الذين اطلعوا علي هذه المشاركات وارجو ان ينفعنا الله واياكم بها

نتحدث اليوم عن مشكلة جديدة تظهر بالعين المجردة علي هيئة تقليل في اللمعة ( اللمعة مطفية) ولكن عند التدقيق واستخدام عدسة مكبرة نجد انها عبارة عن عدد كبير من التشققات الدقيقة في السطح

الاسباب

الضغط الشديد علي سطح الطلاء والناتج عن:
التقليب الغير كافي لمواد الطلاء قبل الاستخدام كمية المخفف غير مناسبة او نوعه غير مناسب
طبقة الدهان سمكية او تم تطبيق الطبقة النهائية علي سطح لم يجف بدرجة كافية او سمك الطبقة زائد عن اللزوم
الاستخدام الخاطئ او الغير مناسب للاضافات

لذا يجب اتباع التالي
التقليب الجيد لمكونات الطلاء واستخدام النوع والكمية المناسبة من المخفف
استخدام الاساليب الصحيحة لتطبيق 
تطبيق الطلاء بطقات خفيفة وطرية مع ترك الوقت المناسب للجفاف بين كل طبقة والتي تليها.
يجب استخدام الاضافات الجيدة والمناسبة مع الطلاء


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (28 مايو 2007)

*Dirt / Seed / Bits*


تظهر هذه المشكلة علي هيئة خشونة وعدم انتظام في السطح وتكون من السهولة تلمسها باليد بحيث تكون الجزيئات مغموسة بالكامل ومغطاة بطبقة من الطلاء

الاسباب
جزيئات الملوثات التي تدخل الي سطح الطلاء والتي قد تكون ناتجة عن الاتي:
الملوثات او الغبار او الخيوط التي قد تسقط علي سطح الطلاء من الملابس او التي تنفخ من القوالب او وصلات الالواح خلال عملية الرش والتي تسقط علي سطح الطلاء
الغبار الذي لم يتم ازالته بطريقة صحيحة من علي السطح قبل الرش
الجزيئات العالقة من الجو والتي تسقط علي سطح الطلاء اثناء الرش وتصبح جزء منه بعد عملية الجفاف
الملوثات التي توجد في البوية او المخفف نفسه او التي توجد من الغبار الموجود علي العلب

لذا يجب اتباع التالي
التاكد من خلو الملابس والاقمشة المستخدمة من الغبار والاتربة تنظيف القوالب ووصلات اللوحات قبل عملية الرش
التاكد من تنظيف السطح قبل عملية الرش لكل طبقة من الطلاء
التاكد من نظافة مكان الرش وخلوه من الغبار - تجنب عملية الصنفرة في المكان المخصص للرش - يمكن تبليل الاسطح المجاورة التي يخشي وجود غبار عليها - التاكد من عمل نظام الفلترة بكفاءة جيدة
التاكد من ان العبوات المستخدمة نظيفة ومغلقة باحكام وتفتح قبل عملية الرش


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (31 مايو 2007)

الأخ الغالي الكيماوي المصري نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يكثر من امثالكم اهل هذا المنتدى و نساهم بما نستطيع لنقل العلم فقد نساهم بطريقة غير مباشرة في القضاء على البطالة ونجتهد بانفسنا 0
الصقر يأبى إلا أن يحلق الدودة 0000 تأبى إلا أن تعيش في المستنقع 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
محمد الكيميائي


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (9 يونيو 2007)

*Dry Spray*


تظهر هذه المشكلة علي هيئة سطح محبب وخشن وذو لمعة مطفية اوعديم اللمعة 

الاسباب
ترسيب البوية علي سطح الدهان علي هيئة بودرة نتيجة لما يلي
لزوجة الدهان عالية جدا - استخدام مخفف ضعيف او غير مناسب
ضعف وسائل الرش - استخدام مسدس رش غير نظيف - ضغط الهواء المستخدم قوي جدا - فوهة الرش بعيدا جدا عن السطح المراد طلاءه
وجود بخار ماء في مكان الرش او تيارات هواء قوية

لذا يجب اتباع التالي
استخدام الكميات الصحيحة والموصي بها من المخفف المناسب
استخدام اساليب رش صحيحة - التاكد من نظافة جهاز الرش - تقليل ضغط الهواء بقدر المستطاع - تثبيت ضغط الهواء المستخدم - الرش من مسافة مناسبة
استخدام كابينة للرش وتجنب الرش بالاماكن المفتوحة - التاكد من ان دورة الهواء والاستخلاص تسير بمعدل طبيعي وبسرعة مناسبة


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (14 يونيو 2007)

المهندس الكيماوى المصرى
جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة
وأود أن أسألك ماهو الفرق بين بويات أعادة الدهان automotive refinishes وبويات المصنع (الفابريقة) automotive oem


----------



## مبتدئ1 (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## الوردة الجوري (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر جزيل*

شكر جزيل لك على المعلومات الرائعة اللي استفدت منها في بحثي انا محتاجه لمقاطع فيديو وصور تشرح عملية الدهانات على المعادن كما احتاج لمعرفة انواع الدهانات على المعادن وكيفية وقاية المعدن بالطلاء وكيفية الحماية من التاكل للمعادن بالدهانات


----------



## طلق المحيا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوور جدا عالموضوع


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء تحية طيبة لكم جميعا 
وكل عام وانتم بالف صحة وعافية وخير 
اما بعد ردا علي طلب الاخت الوردة الجوري
هذا الملف الموجود في المرفقات
ارجو ان ينفعنا واياكم​:12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكر لك الكيماوي المصري


----------



## كيميائى مصراوى (17 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إيهاب الزيات (10 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (27 يوليو 2011)

اشكر الجميع علي حسن التفاعل


----------



## مازن81 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذه المعلومات


----------

